# Hi,my dear friends ,where are you from?



## pavel0622 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,my dear friends ,where are you from?

I'm from China.I am a person full of passion and enthusiasm.Although I fell in love with classical music only several years ago,I like it very much.
I'm not good at English,so forgive me there may be some mistakes in my language grammar .
In China,many people study english,but there is still lack a good atmosphere to learn english.
After all,because of classical music,we can be best friends each other....


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi! I'm from England. Forums can be useful for learning languages. I'm trying to help my German and French by participating in forums in those languages.
Your English seems perfect!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got a pretty mixed background, myself. My family is very, very Irish (on both sides), but there is Oklahoma hickish kind of influences. And I live with my family members in California, which means even more diversity. Lots of different influences in my family.

What part of China are you from? Do you play any musical instruments? And do you like certain composers, genres, methods in classical music?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Born in Detroit, migrated with the family (I was 9 months old and had no say in that decision) to the coast of California and spent all my rearing and educational years there. Moved to the Pacific Northwest for awhile then settled in Arizona in early 1982, and have lived here since.


----------



## MJinAustin (Nov 2, 2009)

I live in Austin, TX - welcome!


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Chuck from Idaho, USA. I think I love you. Thank you for this excellent, line errasing post.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm from Sydney, Australia.

I think there was definitely a thread similar to this a few months back, but I can't find it...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

It amazes me that a lot of members do not bother to add their location in their profile, *I wonder why??*


----------



## ConcertVienna (Sep 9, 2009)

Hallo from Vienna, Austria!


----------



## pavel0622 (Oct 26, 2009)

To Lukecash12:
My hometown is a small town in northwest of China.But I got my bacherler degree in northeast of China.Now,study in middle of China. 
You see,maybe I have been to a lot of places of China,but, I still don't kown it well because it's so big.Different place have different culture,just like the world.
I'm so sorry that i do kown nothing about instrument.Although it is,I like some exact music made by relative instuments,just like piano,violin,accordion,guitor and harmonica.
Because of passion and enthusiasm,I like music in romance time very much,just like Hungarain dances and e violin concerto.
I like Brahms,Mendelssohn,tschaikovsky and also Straus.because of lack of music educational background,I always find it's difficult for me to listen absolute classical music.But i think that may be not a problem.the more music i listened,the more understanding i will have.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

pavel0622 said:


> Hi,my dear friends


Hi! and welcome to TalkClassical.


pavel0622 said:


> where are you from?


Near Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; USA.

Seems like as good a time as any to tout the fact that we have a *POLL* on the topic of member location(s).


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm from and remain to live in the birth place of William Walton.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

The flying dutchman



Now seriously, I'm from Portugal more specificaly in one of the islands. I absolutely love it here I can't imagine myself leaving in another place, considering it's safe, calm and that nature is everywhere


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I too am a flying Dutchman!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm from Belgium.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Northern California. Went to school in Utah, now working in Los Angeles.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm English, brought up in Switzerland and France, now live in New Zealand.


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Torrevieja, midway between Cartagena and Alicante, Spain. Originally from Liverpool, UK. Having said that, well travelled. About sixty countries visited at the last count. A bit like the joke about the ******* and the settler. 

The pioneering settler came across an Indian wandering about the sparse hinterland of the U.S. 'Are you lost?' he asked.
"No, tepee lost." Replied the Indian.


----------



## Annessa (Dec 1, 2009)

Singapore!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Nashville, Tennessee, USA. 

(And I utterly loathe so called country music.)


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

hi all, I live in Auckland New Zealand , a special hello to mamascarlatti, Im in Half Moon Bay


----------



## lricardo (May 17, 2009)

I am from Tarija, Bolivia
but now I am living in La Plata, Argentina, I am traveling back to Bolivia for Christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

*


bongos said:



hi all, I live in Auckland New Zealand , a special hello to mamascarlatti, Im in Half Moon Bay 

Click to expand...

B..... JAFAs*


----------



## pavel0622 (Oct 26, 2009)

oh,so many of us from all different places,but now we are go together because of nice melody.............


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Southern California.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> Southern California.


Where's that?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Artemis said:


> Where's that?


It's just to the south of Northern California. I assure you nobody knows where THAT is.


----------

